# Best way to get the edge round around my trees



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Trying to figure out how to get the edges around my trees up front totally round.I installed the sod around the trees in the spring and it wasn't perfectly round to begin with.


----------



## booneatl (May 19, 2017)

I rake my mulch away from the grass and use a weedeater turned sideways like an edger to make my round edges.

Sorry.......can't seem to get this picture turned the right way even though I saved it upright......Need help DFW !!


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Best thing to do is to dig that oak out... Just kidding... Kind of

I use my edger or string trimmer and it goes pretty quick. I recently got a bed redifner and it makes a little trench like a shovel or spade would do but it hooks up to my Stihl Kombi system


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Try using an old garden hose. It should help you make the circle shape and then use a half moon spade or weed eater to make the edge.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Check out this video from @GrassDaddy


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

What about tying a bowline around the middle and then measuring out the desired radius? Dig to that distance from the center all the way around.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> What about tying a bowline around the middle and then measuring out the desired radius? Dig to that distance from the center all the way around.


+1 this method works well, it's how I've always built my tree rings.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Pete at GCI Turf has a good video on it as well:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bIspEv6-yE&feature=youtu.be&t=710


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Once you have made a new circle around your tree, one thing I learned when trying to edge a perfect circle with a trimmer is to make sure your line is shorter. You can make smoother curves this way. If your line is long, you will have trouble getting it cleaned and may make a new angle.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions.I ended up raking up the mulch towards the trunk of the tree and using a spade shovel to make the edges better.Not perfect,but a lot better.I did notice that the Latitude 36 I cut out to make the edges doesn't have deep roots compared to my 419 that I have dug out to put some Bamboo trees in the backyard.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

booneatl said:


> Sorry.......can't seem to get this picture turned the right way even though I saved it upright......Need help DFW!!


:lol: :lol:
@dfw_pilot


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@booneatl

Your wish is my command, lol.


----------

